# Repour Smart Wine Stopper



## ibglowin (Nov 12, 2016)

Interesting. Wondering what the "magic substance" is that is inside the Stopper that absorbs O2. Looks to be a one shot deal though.

http://www.repour.com


----------



## Boatboy24 (Nov 12, 2016)

An open bottle of wine doesn't last long enough in this house to warrant such an investment. 

But at $6 for eight of them, I may give 'em a shot.


----------



## bkisel (Nov 12, 2016)

Be nice if the stopper could somehow be "refreshed". Some sort of chemical that would release the O2 by lets say putting the used stopper in the microwave for several seconds.

BTW, been using a Vacu Vin for years and have never had to toss a bottle.


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 12, 2016)

0.05% is still 500ppm of O2


----------



## stickman (Nov 12, 2016)

Not sure what's in these, but they can theoretically use anything that reacts with oxygen. I have seen some oxygen scavenger packets based on iron, which essentially rusts as it reacts and consumes the oxygen. These packets are typically found in things like beef jerky etc.


----------

